# Can I pause a ticket?



## greaselightning (May 31, 2010)

It's not easy getting into the electrical union these days, was thinking of applying to the union for plumbers, steel workers, etc, but I would like to return to electrical if the IBEW electrical union ever calls back. Electrical work is what I would prefer to do. My question is if I can pause my ticket with the other unions (plumbers, steel work) to pursue (electrical) union if/when they call back in the future?


----------

